# Deep Water Trawlermen Iceland 1965 - 1977



## Peter01 (Feb 12, 2021)

My brother and dad were both deep water trawlermen out of Grimsby during the last ten years. I am now researching for my PhD on this subject and would like to hear from past trawlermen and hear from their families about this period in our fishing history.


----------



## john24601 (Nov 18, 2008)

Peter01 said:


> My brother and dad were both deep water trawlermen out of Grimsby during the last ten years. I am now researching for my PhD on this subject and would like to hear from past trawlermen and hear from their families about this period in our fishing history.


My father was a trawler skipper/mate out of Fleetwood, as a schoolboy I went on a trip with him every summer


----------



## Peter01 (Feb 12, 2021)

That’s really interesting, I’ve heard that before, did you go into the industry?
Or were you dissuaded?


----------



## captainconfusion (Aug 13, 2020)

Peter01 said:


> My brother and dad were both deep water trawlermen out of Grimsby during the last ten years. I am now researching for my PhD on this subject and would like to hear from past trawlermen and hear from their families about this period in our fishing history.


hello good evening! Info for your consideration.
Between 1972-74 i served with the UK MUTUAL INSURANCE COMPANY St Andrews Dock, Hull, as a suveyor.
The company covered the fishing ports of Hull, Grimsby, Fleetwood and Granton. During my time the Icelandic Fishing War was on, and the ships/ trawlers from these ports tended to fish in groups like a convoy, with a mothership.
I am not aware of a major mishap, a lot of tension. One company sent a trawler factory ship down under fishing of sothern australia!


----------



## Peter01 (Feb 12, 2021)

Hi
I would love to discuss your time on your personal experience throughout this time, particularly the owners responses such as loss of fishing gear!

Kindest Regards

Peter


captainconfusion said:


> hello good evening! Info for your consideration.
> Between 1972-74 i served with the UK MUTUAL INSURANCE COMPANY St Andrews Dock, Hull, as a suveyor.
> The company covered the fishing ports of Hull, Grimsby, Fleetwood and Granton. During my time the Icelandic Fishing War was on, and the ships/ trawlers from these ports tended to fish in groups like a convoy, with a mothership.
> I am not aware of a major mishap, a lot of tension. One company sent a trawler factory ship down under fishing of sothern australia!


----------



## Eggo (Dec 3, 2006)

Peter01 said:


> My brother and dad were both deep water trawlermen out of Grimsby during the last ten years. I am now researching for my PhD on this subject and would like to hear from past trawlermen and hear from their families about this period in our fishing history.


My first voyage on a Grimsby trawler was in 1960 as a pleasure tripper at the age of 13 and my first trip as decky learner was on Ross Rodney at 15.


----------



## Peter01 (Feb 12, 2021)

Eggo said:


> My first voyage on a Grimsby trawler was in 1960 as a pleasure tripper at the age of 13 and my first trip as decky learner was on Ross Rodney at 15.
> View attachment 685665


That is fantastic.
I would like to continue this discussion in a more formal manner if you are agreeable.


----------



## Eggo (Dec 3, 2006)

Peter01 said:


> That is fantastic.
> I would like to continue this discussion in a more formal manner if you are agreeable.


Hi Peter, I live in Grimsby and am 73 years old and still sailing as master on cargo ships occasionally , would like to assist in your assignment if I can. Les Edmond BSc(Hons)


----------



## Eggo (Dec 3, 2006)

Eggo said:


> Hi Peter, I live in Grimsby and am 73 years old and still sailing as master on cargo ships occasionally , would like to assist in your assignment if I can. Les Edmond BSc(Hons)
> Winchman 1963


----------



## Peter01 (Feb 12, 2021)

Eggo said:


> Hi Peter, I live in Grimsby and am 73 years old and still sailing as master on cargo ships occasionally , would like to assist in your assignment if I can. Les Edmond BSc(Hons)


Could you please check Messenger.


----------



## captain confusion (Aug 15, 2020)

Good afternoon Peter. Chat info comments on your response. Fishing gear nets warps ? was considered i believe consumable effects, and was outwith the ships insurance! These effects would be the responsibilty of the fishing vessel owner. There was a deductable sum before claims totally repayable,
I was the new kid on the block,, the old timers were bill holcrofft and Fred Morris as the surveyors in Hull. The ports of Fleetwood, Grimsby and had their own surveyors. Granton safety insurance covered by Hull surveyors.
All registered fishing vessels,where inspected as follows: annually by us as surveyors, and then by the department of transport. Marine division fishing section, and Lloyds register fishing vessel surveyors.
The secretary of the U K trawler insurance was. [ he was on the war time destroyer hms curasao as a seaman] that was escorting the troop ship Queen Mary off northern ireland.
The CEO of the UK TRAWLER INSURANCE COMPANY was a Vice Admiral Ivor Owen.


----------

